# Your top hearing frequency?



## xeonblade (Apr 21, 2012)

I'm almost 19 and I can't seem to hear above 16k and I'm kinda concerned by that. (after some checks I've noticed it suddenly goes off after 16k. Could it be my integrated sound card cuts off after 16k?)
What is your maximum?


----------



## makeitreign (Apr 21, 2012)

Which test are you using? 
On some, I can't hear past 16k, but on others, I can hear up to 18k.

Edit: If I turn this one up, I can hear to 19k.
http://www.audiocheck.net/audiotests_frequencycheckhigh.php


----------



## xeonblade (Apr 21, 2012)

On this test I suddenly start hearing at 17. It's tripping me because it's not gradual increase at all.







This is soundwave of that test. Should it really be that quiet at 22 to 17?


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Apr 21, 2012)

I wonder how high the buzz of CRT TVs are, because if I walk into a house and one is on I can tell and it bugs me.


----------



## Alex6534 (Apr 21, 2012)

JPhoenix19 said:


> I wonder how high the buzz of CRT TVs are, because if I walk into a house and one is on I can tell and it bugs me.


I'm the same, annoys the fuck out of me, even if it's upstairs


----------



## fabriarockz (Apr 21, 2012)

I felt like hit by Kenshiro and my brain was going to explode in 3... 2... 1...


----------



## Hollowway (Apr 21, 2012)

I don't know but I compensate by adding progressively more low string to my builds.


----------



## idunno (Apr 21, 2012)

I heard the 19 k from that link. What an aweful thing to listen to! I think you are fine, those frequencies suck anyway.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Apr 21, 2012)

I didn't hear crap until 16k.
I've spent some years in machine shops and other loud factories as well though.
I agree with the above post, who needs those dog frequencies anyways.


----------



## steve1 (Apr 21, 2012)

It's normal to lose those higher frequencies with age, apparently most over 25s can't hear 15k. I can't wait til I can't hear those damn devices designed to scare off cats. I'm 24, so it shouldn't be too long now


----------



## AxeHappy (Apr 22, 2012)

I got 18K. 

My Girlfriend got 19K.

My Drummer scored 16K (but recognised "something" at 21K)

My Bassist didn't hear shit even at 12K.


----------



## Slamp (Apr 22, 2012)

I hear 17k on this test, although i can "feel" it a bit before i hear it, if that makes sense. I'm also happy i don't have any crt tv or monitors anymore, those were annoying.

edit: I'm 31, so 17k is not too bad i guess.


----------



## leandroab (Apr 30, 2012)

I started hearing it from 20kHz


----------



## Metal_Webb (Apr 30, 2012)

I could feel it smashing my ears at 21kHz but actually heard it at 19kHz.
Not too shabby seeing as I've been driving around for years with the music in my car normally at 85 dB


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (May 11, 2012)

The Teenager Audio Test - Can you hear this sound? - The Oatmeal
I can hear it.


----------



## AxeHappy (May 11, 2012)

Player didn't work the first time, causing me to turn my speakers up. I thought I couldn't hear it. 

So I had my girlfriend come over to check (females in general having better/higher frequency hearing than males) and she couldn't hear it either. So we tried it again.


Turns out the player just wasn't working and we can both hear it fine. Especially with the speakers cranked.


----------



## kostein (May 11, 2012)

at 15k is where it all going downhill for me


----------



## makeitreign (May 11, 2012)

AxeHappy said:


> I got 18K.
> 
> My Girlfriend got 19K.
> 
> ...



Good thing he's your bassist, huh.


----------



## AxeHappy (May 13, 2012)

Yup! Brutal at sound checks for shows/Rehearsal though.

I'll rough in an EQ/Level/etc based of the type/shape/etc of the room (Might as well use the College Audio Engineering diploma for something...) and since he has wireless he'll be in charge of standing in front of the stage and then adjusting the levels, etc. 

And sometimes we'll get fucking feedback. And we're all cringing on stage and yelling at him. And he's fucking standing there, not able to hear us with his earplugs in, and not hearing the feedback at all. Fucking bass players!


----------



## SkapocalypseNow (May 14, 2012)

I was getting really concerned by these, until I realized my laptop was muted  I can "feel" 19k, but 18k is where I heard it, and subsequently needed to make it stop.


----------



## Explorer (May 14, 2012)

Mine goes to 11.


----------



## Daemoniac (May 14, 2012)

All_¥our_Bass;3005059 said:


> The Teenager Audio Test - Can you hear this sound? - The Oatmeal
> I can hear it.



Ow. Fuck you, and fuck me for pressing play, and fuck The Oatmeal for posting that 

The sound of televisions turned on with nothing playing drives me fucking insane.


----------



## Daemoniac (May 14, 2012)

Also, on the second post one, I could hear it from 18 downwards, but when I tried the 48kHz one I could hear it from 21


----------



## ShiftKey (May 14, 2012)

i felt 19k through my jawbone and could hear clearly @ 17k, Im 27 so looks like im doing well for my old age ^^


----------



## C2Aye (May 14, 2012)

Ah man, only 21 and my hearing only goes up to about 15.5kHz. Man my hearing sucks.


----------

